# Cosinon Auto MC 50mm f/1.7 (M42)



## BKSPicture (Mar 25, 2014)

Did a review of the Cosinon Auto MC 50mm f/1.7 on my blog. 
Here are some of the test shots. 
B&W shots are analog and are taken with a Chinon CEII Memotron and Kodak Tmax 100
Color shots are digital and are taken with a Canon 500D.


*My review has more and hires images which can be found on my blog:* Cosinon Auto MC 50mm f/1.7 (M42) Review © blog.bkspicture.com


----------

